# RediffMail & Kaspersky 6.0



## s18000rpm (Nov 5, 2006)

Rediffmail & Kaspersky Anti-Spy Feature. i'm able to log in into the mail acc. ONLY when the Anti-Spy is Disabled.

i'm having trouble in Logging into my Rediffmail account thru any browser(IE7 & Opera9).
& the culprit for this is the "Anti-Spy" Feature in the Kaspersky Internet Security 6.
When i Disable/pause the Anti-Spy, i can log in into the Account.

Why is this Happening???


S/W i use=> XP Home SP2, ZoneAlarm Pro, Kaspersky Internet Security 6.


----------



## anandk (Nov 5, 2006)

true this used to happen to me too. i used to 'pause protection'. but i upgraded to v 6.0.0.303. and now i have no probs logging in even with kis 'on' ! which version r u using ? uncheck only 'anti-banner' in anti-spy and try. keep the other 3 checked for ur protection.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi, @anandk, I found a solution for this Problem 

Click "Settings" in the "Enable Anti-Banner", Select the "White List" TAB, & click "Add" & type this 





> *f3mail.rediff*


 into the Dialog box 

No more problem in Logging ON &  logging off

Mine's also v 6.0.0.303,


----------



## anandk (Nov 5, 2006)

GREAT !  will do the same too !


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 5, 2006)

hi , i just tested this method by restarting Opera, & it works!

now no problem in Logging in & logging Off.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 6, 2006)

hmm.. I am with KIS 6.0... I had notiec earlier than only KAV used to have this problem... but with KIS.. there is no such problem... !! but thnx for the solution... would be handy once KAV screws up again... lol...


----------



## anandk (Nov 6, 2006)

it didnt wrk with me  so i have had to disable anti-banner of kis ...
i use maxthon (ie7 based)


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 6, 2006)

Try this one= Click "Settings" in the "Enable Anti-Banner", select the "Common" Tab & uncheck 
	
	



```
*/bn/*
```
i hope it works.


----------



## anandk (Nov 6, 2006)

It Works !!! Thanx  A Ton !


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the information!


----------



## varunprabhakar (Mar 6, 2008)

well i m also having similar problem wid sify.com and KIS 7.0
and above two described methods dont seem to work for me


----------

